

Boston-area hackers looking for work? - jsomers

I've spent the last three months working at PHOTON Consulting, a photovoltaic market research firm based in Boston, and I've been asked to help find a replacement before I leave. They're looking for a smart young hacker with an interest in renewable energy (and maybe finance).<p>They pay well; they work in a nice office on the 50th floor of the Hancock tower; it's a small company, and you'll learn a ton quickly; they are generally a group of savvy, motivated people; they encourage entrepreneurial employees and are open to whatever technologies/environments you prefer; you will have a healthy budget should you need it; etc. I am only leaving to pursue other projects, and would happily stay if I wasn't otherwise committed.<p>The job itself will involve (a) translating some of their most important and complex models into fast, stable, extensible code; and (b) building interactive interfaces to those models for their clients. There is an opportunity to personally build some serious products for large companies in the sector.<p>Rubyists, Pythonistas, Haskellers, Ocamlers, etc., etc., all welcome.<p>If that sounds interesting, or if you have any questions about the position, you can e-mail me at jsomers@photonconsulting.com.
======
waqf
It's illegal to be looking for a "young" hacker, so I'm going to go ahead and
assume that by that you simply mean "naïve".

